# New Spawn film



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 8, 2018)

http://bloody-disgusting.com/movie/...-spawn-movie-spawn-wont-speak-main-character/
So basically Spawn is going to be the boogeyman of the film, and he's not even the main character and won't speak at all. Mcfarlane basically said "Think Jaws, but with Spawn as the shark". I'm a huge fan of the comics and the HBO animated series (hell even the live action movie isn't too bad), but this doesn't seem like the best play imo. Between that and the edgelord talk that Mcfarlane was making about the film being a very hard R-rating, this seems ripe for disaster.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 8, 2018)

It's an interesting idea to explore. For instance, Batman is a nocturnal vigilante who's supposed to have an aura of terror and mystery about him in Gotham. While his reputation is brought up in the comics and movies, it's not something readers or moviegoers fully appreciate because we also get to see Batman's secret identity, his origin, and even his own self-doubts. The _"who or what the fuck is doing this?"_ factor is kind of gone. For a less-prominent character, there is that opportunity to take that angle.

*However*, superhero movies carry with them expectations in terms of easy narratives, sequel potential, and money money money. So, definitely, electing to go this path where the titular character is kept back like this is a huge risk. Whether it's a brave or stupid risk is up for debate.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 8, 2018)

Demiurge said:


> It's an interesting idea to explore. For instance, Batman is a nocturnal vigilante who's supposed to have an aura of terror and mystery about him in Gotham. While his reputation is brought up in the comics and movies, it's not something readers or moviegoers fully appreciate because we also get to see Batman's secret identity, his origin, and even his own self-doubts. The _"who or what the fuck is doing this?"_ factor is kind of gone. For a less-prominent character, there is that opportunity to take that angle.
> 
> *However*, superhero movies carry with them expectations in terms of easy narratives, sequel potential, and money money money. So, definitely, electing to go this path where the titular character is kept back like this is a huge risk. Whether it's a brave or stupid risk is up for debate.


They've literally done this type of thing with spawn in the comics, so it definitely works, but I don't know if it's the right move for a feature length film. It can definitely work, provided it's in the hands of a competent director. Spawn has been somewhat culturally irrelevant since the late 90s (along with my favorite character of all time, Lobo) so going this route for a first film in a series is pretty ballsy.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 14, 2018)

although the idea its cool. Think about "IT" and the screen time the clown got and still be THE character of the movie.

but yeah problem comes with the "superhero" part of the equation. Where people would just read that, associate the superhero/comic part of it with every mayor blockbuster film released since IronMan, and then complain that "hes too scary for a superhero" and why hes not the lead role, or why we dont see him, blah blah

in the good hands it can be awesome, but I do agree its a mayor risk and it could/will backfire.

and to be honest I do also watched the animated series when Iw as a kid and watched the movie. I WANT to see him, not to be treaded as a "shark" with 5 min of total screen time


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 14, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> although the idea its cool. Think about "IT" and the screen time the clown got and still be THE character of the movie.
> 
> but yeah problem comes with the "superhero" part of the equation. Where people would just read that, associate the superhero/comic part of it with every mayor blockbuster film released since IronMan, and then complain that "hes too scary for a superhero" and why hes not the lead role, or why we dont see him, blah blah
> 
> ...


yeah but with IT, making pennywise into the boogeyman is the whole point. Doing it with spawn will be a bit harder since he's an anti-hero. It's going to be hard to empathize with characters in the spawn universe since nearly all of them are pieces of shit (excluding spawn's wife/daughter). It can be done (like the new Punisher series did with billy the beaut/Jigsaw, who was never a likable character in the comics imo) but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 14, 2018)

yeh exactly. It can be done, but yeah like I said, problem comes with the "superhero" part of it. Like they could make the approach of making him a scary/un-known figure, but it also beats the point of his story and how he "defends" the world .

the idea might be good, but its gonna backfire pretty bad imo. Or at the very elast be a great movie that leaves you a constant "but I wanna see more of him"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 15, 2018)

The one person that can ruin this movie is Todd MacFarlane himself. 

I haven't properly followed the development this new Spawn film is going through, but based on MacFarlane's history with well, everything, it could certainly be another terrible attempt of putting the one IP he has left into film. If he however gets a team that genuinely cares for the property and write an actual compelling story, then maybe it'd be good. 

We shall see.


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2018)

what?.
So the writer/creator of Spawn, is making a new movie years later that is basically nothing whatsoever to do with Spawn in any capacity as depicted before, but because its all he really is well known for, he has just stupidly attached the Spawn name to an unrelated product in the hope it pushes it out?

absolutely nothing about this idea and story is Spawn. How can the creator not understand his own work?. Means to me its completely intentional as I mentioned above. Shameless attempt at getting a different project to succeed using the Spawn name to do so.

.........sounds shit.


----------



## Edika (Feb 10, 2018)

Todd McFarlane's visual work is stunning, the detail he put when he was drawing was something you'd rarely see in comic books. His story writing skills however left something to be desired. He started with a character that had a lot of potential with interesting villains and dark story lines, which I assume was part of the reason he left Marvel and made his own company, that after about 15 issues ended up being a soap opera type format, turning it's villains into cartoonish caricatures, finding loopholes for all the handicaps Spawn's character had and instead of exploring the storylines first set by the comic book it just left plot holes and bad dialogue.

Forgive me if I sound a bit critical but that series had so much potential that was deflated/wasted so early it left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth for the character.
I haven't watched the first movie and all my friends advised me against it. I'm not sure if this second movie will improve on the Spawn franchise as, for me, there was not that much there to begin with.


----------



## manu80 (Mar 25, 2018)

the best incarnation of spawn was the HBO cartoon, which was left unfinished sadly...
now as mentionned, Mcfarlane was the main reason I plunged int comics as a kid, his style was just awesome.From Batman, to Hulk then Spiderman that to me he just redefined, especially the series he did entirely . Spawn was good but too long and i moved to something else. He redefined also the toy genre, his toys were crazt detailed back in the days. Then as usual, spawn in bikini, violator at the beach series....who cares...
so Yeah the guy has balls but also too much confidence in himself and I'm afraid he just ruins his license with this movie....Not because deadpool, It and Logan did well that everything in its style will work...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 26, 2018)

I'd almost rather see his comic character "Ravage" come to fruition. It didn't last long as a brand, but I totally dug it while it lived.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 29, 2018)

Jamie foxx confirmed as spawn


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (May 29, 2018)

I can’t wait for the scene in which the heavily-shadowed, CG necroplasm face parts just enough to bare the gap in his teeth, as he uses his “intimidating Jamie Foxx” voice.


----------

